# Online Gaming via VPS IP (Dante/Socks/Proxifier)



## andy1979 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi,

i actually try to find some beginner-friendly guides how to set up my VPS, maybe you can help. I am afraid i can only provide some basic copy&paste skills 

Goal: start Virtual Machine, auto-connect to the VPS ip. route all traffic (browsing & gaming) via VPS. Side goal:If routing fails prevent to automatically reconnect via real IP. better offline than real IP.

i already used OpenVPN but i wasn't 100% happy with the performance and a friend told be i should try danted-socks5 (1.4.1)

Maybe you can help. After that i still have to search for a cheap and reliable VPS provider, in my country (austria) not easy... already tried a few but only 1 bigger provider located in germany gave a suitable performance.

greetings


----------



## Munzy (Oct 21, 2015)

OpenVPN from my experience is faster then Danted.

Check out: https://www.softether.org/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 21, 2015)

Howdy,

Yep I'd recommend Softether for this.  In addition wouldn't hurt to use the client instead of the other clients provided.


----------



## andy1979 (Oct 21, 2015)

cool, thanks. i'll try Softether.

but don't forget: i don't need high bandwith, i just need a low ping and low number of hops from my ISP via VPS to the Game Server located in Germany/Amsterdam/....

what do you mean with "In addition wouldn't hurt to use the client instead of the other clients provided." ?

(don't hit me because of my  superficial knowledge)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 21, 2015)

Well the low ping doesn't really matter too much in terms of software, because the biggest challenge for you would be getting a server that's a neighbor network for you.  It doesn't help if your server is 150 ms away and you're using a heavier VPN system.  That 150 ms will bite you in the butt more than using a VPN system that uses a heavier encryption or whatever and therefore would increase the latency a margin.  

By what I mean when I say use the client instead of the other clients, this is me just writing terribly.  Softether VPN server provides you the ability to connect using various clients, such as the OpenVPN client, Windows' in-built L2TP client, etc.  However, Softether also provides a client of their own.  I'd suggest look into using Softether's own client instead of using the other clients, since Softether's own client gives you more control over how you want to use it.


----------



## andy1979 (Oct 22, 2015)

alright, thanks.

I will just try one or two VPS provider and if they don't work as expected hopefully i can cancel fast.

So what has to be done to set up the VPS and the Softether client?

When i was working with openvpn i used this guide:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/world-of-warcraft/world-of-warcraft-general/523377-vps-cheap-private-vpn-openvpn-how-get-cheap-vpn.html


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 22, 2015)

Softether is a fairly straight forward system.  

https://www.softether.org/4-docs/2-howto

tldr: download the server file, extract, type "make", go through the instructions, install the local client as well while you're at it including the server configuration software.  You can then either try and use the command line setup wizard or just use the downloaded program to configure it via a GUI from your desktop.


----------

